# 2007 Golf from Ukraine!



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all!
My name is Mike, I'm from Ukraine and here is my small build-up log 

The car is my 2007 Golf TDI:








I bought it in the end of 2007 year and it tortured me with sound from a stock speakers for an year before i finally decided to start my project 
I own a small installation shop and a caraudio store and i'm a local Focal/Hertz/Audison dealer so now you know why i choose following great components: 

HU: now it's my old Clarion 775, but i hope it will be this Becker 7945 that i want to buy used in great condition. Test fit:








(Of course it will be flush with a panel)

Front speakers will be Hertz MLK 165s 

Not sure about amps, will see


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Mike, I'm from Ukraine and here is my small build-up log
> 
> The car is my 2007 Golf TDI:
> ...


BI-AMP THOSE SUCKERS!!! you will not regret it


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had absolutely no experience with A5 Golfs at the time i started my project.
I only knew that the midbass speaker must be located near the front of the door and not in the stock place :thumbsdown:

So i cut a hole in the door card where the speaker will be:








after that i found that in this car cutting a door metal in this place is absolutely impossible, because too many structures located there..









So, only way that left was the hardest: making enclosures under the door panel...


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> BI-AMP THOSE SUCKERS!!! you will not regret it


how do you think, 75W x 4 will be enough?? I have Focal FP 4.75 laying around


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

So here i started:


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

And a new place for the tweeters:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I will be using the stereo channels of an Audison LRx5.1k active on my MLK 165's.


----------



## corrado318 (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> how do you think, 75W x 4 will be enough?? I have Focal FP 4.75 laying around


i have a set thats been in my car for a year,running on 75 watts/side.....but my friend's set is running bi-amped with 50 wrms tweets and 160 on the woofers....really makes a noticable difference! i decided to go that route also,but will try with and w-out the audison x-overs..
i would try that 4x75rms ....it may satisfy your needs...


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Just go the Audison Hertz combination.

I'm currently running my MLKs on an LRx5.1 bi- amped and it sounds great for me. For the substage, you can't go wrong with the ML 2500 or 3000. Good luck!

And post more pics


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

When i listened last time MLKs with Audison Lrx combination (not biamped), i didnt like it too much for some reason.. I liked Focal FP ampliefer more. Don't know why, maybe it's just me, maybe it's because a HU (Clarion) maybe something else..
I decide to install the speakers first and then test amps in the car.
The amp for the front stage can be Focal that i already have, or some Lrx or even Vrx that is the best deal but too pricey


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

reindeers said:


> For the substage, you can't go wrong with the ML 2500 or 3000. Good luck!


:thumbsup:
I think i'll get ML2500, and i have some fresh (?) install ideas, but later about it


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice job on the tweets!.....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

does that door enclosure open up to the inside of the door?
the woofer likes ''seeing'' lotsa air space. and make sure your doors are well dampened or else they wont play the low notes with authority....


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> does that door enclosure open up to the inside of the door?
> the woofer likes ''seeing'' lotsa air space. and make sure your doors are well dampened or else they wont play the low notes with authority....


I did a project in Speakershop and seems that this woofer likes 9-11 liters of volume.. Will see, now my box is fully closed (about 9 liters!!-i measured it with water) and it's easy to make an opening to door, especially if you know that Golf V's doors are opening from outside


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool! I'll be watching out for this. 

Also, if you have the time have a listen for the LRx 5.1 & MLK combo Bi- amped.
I think you will be pleasantly surprised :2thumbsup:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> I did a project in Speakershop and seems that this woofer likes 9-11 liters of volume.. Will see, now my box is fully closed (about 9 liters!!-i measured it with water) and it's easy to make an opening to door, especially if you know that Golf V's doors are opening from outside


cool 9 liters should do fine.....from the pics they looked like they were only 4-5 liters.....nevermind what i said,then..:blush:


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks really good thus far. 

Are you native from Ukraine? Always have been intrigued about Ukrainians. 

That chick in the new transporter movie is friggin hot as hell! Natasha something rather. I would love to live over that way! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> from the pics they looked like they were only 4-5 liters...


I'm amazed myself, but yes, they're about 9 liters each.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Irishfocus06 said:


> Looks really good thus far.
> 
> Are you native from Ukraine? Always have been intrigued about Ukrainians.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you could say that i'm native ukrainian if i wasn't russian by nationality and born in former USSR :laugh:

What transporter movie??


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's how it looks today:


















Damn the door card is heavy


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow that's really looking great...

More updates


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bought a sheet of Schweizer leather:








The upholstery job will do a special guys, not me


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

The tweeter pod upholestry work looks factory, very nice attention to detail!


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

+1 on the tweeter pod. it looks really classy.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

+2 on the stitched leather finish!!!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

i love the stitching on those tweeter pods, you could have just as easy stretched some vinyl straight over ,but that one simple touch has made such a diffrence to the end result,its amazing.. very nice work..

very clever door pods too, i wont say too much, try and keep this response short,though it deserves praise...very thought thru installing..


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for a kind words guys! 

Here is a test fit of a door card. What you think?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Honestly, the quality of work is really nice, but damn those are some big SOB's!! Too obtrusive for my taste.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice work!
I really like the leather covered tweets. I would love to know how to get the stitching in there.

BTW, that deck is very sleek.. looks OEM and still has the appeal to it. Id love to know what it is?


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Honestly, the quality of work is really nice, but damn those are some big SOB's!! Too obtrusive for my taste.


They're made to fit a speaker with a big magnet 
And they're not too big in nature, maybe it's illusion because they're white now.
Will see how it will look after upholstering.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aren't you using MLK165's? I have the same speakers and they aren't that big.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

markland556 said:


> Very nice work!
> I really like the leather covered tweets. I would love to know how to get the stitching in there.
> 
> BTW, that deck is very sleek.. looks OEM and still has the appeal to it. Id love to know what it is?


It's Becker Traffic Pro 7945, old model that i want to buy (used). Now it is on a test run in my car  The sound is great, and made in Germany 
Here the link to a similar model that they producing now: https://www.becker.de/enUK/CAR+INFOTAINMENT-Cascade+Pro+7941-Overview.html


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> Aren't you using MLK165's? I have the same speakers and they aren't that big.


Yes, MLK165. They're not very big, but i turned them up on extreme angle:








and that's why the pod looks so big. But the Golf is amazingly wide car from inside and it makes no inconvenience when you sit and drive. No, honestly))


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

...And ocassionally found some pics of my installs in my previous car.
Guess the car


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

Golf Mk1 ?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Look like a Cabrio.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

and we have two winners: this is Mk1 Golf Cabrio


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Today was a justice day for my work.. I tested speakers in their enclosures. No rattles, no air leaks (that you can hear  ) and a bass is well detailed. 
I can't say more because i tested speakers in the 50m2 room that is too big for a automotive speaker test. 
There are some air leaks, but very small; if you press a woofer it returns to it's place slowly. But i think it's not a big problem, will be even better in our hot climate  (or not?)


----------



## volker (Feb 15, 2009)

Speaking of hot climate... watching the fight on Saturday ? Go Vitali !!!


----------



## vellocet (Nov 14, 2008)

Very good looking work. It's been said quite a lot already, but I love those tweeter pods. Gives me some ideas about what I want to do with my next tweak. Too bad being a full time student = hardly any $. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

volker said:


> Speaking of hot climate... watching the fight on Saturday ? Go Vitali !!!


I'm not a big boxing fan, but he is a world class star, this is cool! 

Today a door cards go to an upholstery, and i'll get some time to do the wiring and placing a front amp. It will be Focal FP4.75 (4x75  ) and it's future home is under one of the front seats.

About pics- i have my Canon S3 camera broken, bought spare parts on eBay and waiting more than two weeks for a shipment  So i take Nikon D80 SLR from my wife but she's not happy with it and i'm not enough experienced photographer to do more than auto shots with this camera :blush: And that's why here are not so many last pics..


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Made some photos today before upholstering:

































..and forgot to mention- I used Brax Exvibration stuff on the inside of enclosure, that's why it has this gray structured view from inside.


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

look forward to seeing the door panels covered, seem a tad large. Any concerns about passenger's legs?


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Maddman said:


> look forward to seeing the door panels covered, seem a tad large. Any concerns about passenger's legs?


As you will see later, there is ubsolutely no problem with a legs, passenger's or driver's. Golf isn't that small car these days.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Exactly what is that stuff your brushing onto there?? Also have you check to see if the speakers are going to in the way when you get in? That is the one thing im worried about when i start hacking away.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

markland556 said:


> Exactly what is that stuff your brushing onto there?? Also have you check to see if the speakers are going to in the way when you get in? That is the one thing im worried about when i start hacking away.


Of course i checked everything! Even glove box opening)))
About Brax Exvibration look here:
Audiotec Fischer GmbH | German Car Hifi | Brax -- Helix -- G-Control : Accessories
"High end anti noise paste"


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

take a pic side on pls man, i think they are not that big, they do look it in some pics, but those last couple of pics showed the size pretty god... id estimate about 70mm off the original size... but the diffrence is staging would be worth every mm youve angled them up...
nice work..

when they getting covered??


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome build!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got a door cards from an upholstery shop, can't wait to share photos 
































..looks slightly better in person...


----------



## 03KingRanch21811 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mixagolf1 said:


> Just got a door cards from an upholstery shop, can't wait to share photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they look wonderful!! They did look a tad larger earlier, but now that they are covered they don't look bad at all. Keep up the nice work, and be sure to show us some more pictures.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Those look great! I love the stitching on your doors and the tweeter pods!!!


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

i think its about time i found a new trimmer..

they look really good... twin needle stitching is the best, colour choice is great, even the shape looks somewhat factory now.. just out of interest, how is the top edge of the pod finished, the bit where it seams there is no stitch there, but it looks to be joined... ??
is it stitched from the rear, ???


very nice result,you must be pleased with it....


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow man... Those look HOT!!!


----------



## AndEE (Mar 26, 2009)

reindeers said:


> Wow man... Those look HOT!!!


+1 They look great, very OEM!

AndEE


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

jukebox said:


> just out of interest, how is the top edge of the pod finished, the bit where it seams there is no stitch there, but it looks to be joined... ??
> is it stitched from the rear, ???
> 
> 
> very nice result,you must be pleased with it....


Yeah, they're stitched from a rear of course!

Thanks for the compliments. upholstery guys did a good work, i like it too.

So now it's time for what i really hate- the door wiring :worried:

New VWs have a weird construction- the doors disassembling from outside:









Here is a stock wires- now you see why i need to disassemble the whole door to make new speaker wiring:
























Here i drilled another hole to fix additional wires with a strap. And i painted around a hole with a first paint that i got in my hands to prevent rusting:
























Here you can see the clearance between the wires and a window- all is perfect:


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Underhood power wiring- that's the part i like a little more...

Ground wire- out with this:








in with this:








The stock ground cable has a nice 4Ga wire but a ridiculous thin battery clamp:








I used Audison Connection battery clamp:








and a Stinger ground plug with a 0Ga Stinger wire.









the stock gound place was slightly modfied:


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a holder for a fuse holder  that was made for me by a fellow welder:
























and painted:








It sits on one of a stock bolts that holds a battery base:








here is a 0Ga power wire:
















..and a fuse holder on it's place:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice, methodical and cool custom pieces. Like that fuse holder bracket!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Nice, methodical and cool custom pieces. Like that fuse holder bracket!


"Bracket"! That's the name for that thing!! :laugh:


----------



## djr (Mar 10, 2009)

some serious work gone into those door and the little detail of the bracket is a novel touch


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

More pictures !!!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Mixagolf1 said:


> "Bracket"! That's the name for that thing!! :laugh:


Yeah! . English... such a funny language. (its my second language too)


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

One more picture of the bracket:








soldering a stock starter wire:








final result:


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

I love the door panel work! The stitching looks amazing! I wish I could do that but I doubt I could.


----------



## PsychoZX (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow those door panels came out really good. Nice job.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Maddman said:


> look forward to seeing the door panels covered, seem a tad large. Any concerns about passenger's legs?


Pics tells better than words:

Here my leg is on a rest place:
















And here here i'm pressing on the clutch pedal:


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Now that you have them in the car they still look HUGE to me. VERY nice work though, but I'm sticking to what I said in my 1st post. Those are some big bitches! and stick out way to far for my taste.


----------



## HawaiianBassHead (Sep 18, 2007)

yall just have small ass cars LOL, I can probably fit 10"s in my doors with them never bothering legroom BUT I'm not nearly as good with glass and fabric so I don't know if I'll ever do it. I MAY try some 10" pro audio midbass drivers one day, but not until I find some new used panels to try it on.

that is some very attractive work there! regardless of the size I like it


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nobody likes the size but i don't care.. What i have is a nice angled pods for a two way front. The key word is two way 

Ok. Some more photos under the hood:


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

About how it sounds - what is the major advantage according to your experience installing mids at that kind of angle? Have you done an A/B listening test with mids angled vs non-angled?

Tõnu


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

MantaOwner said:


> About how it sounds - what is the major advantage according to your experience installing mids at that kind of angle? Have you done an A/B listening test with mids angled vs non-angled?
> 
> Tõnu


What is A/B test?
I listened them on a demo stand in a shop (my shop, so i had a time  ). And i like a midrange more when listening on axis. Never listened then in the car, although.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Going further.
I decided to install a front amp (focal FP 4.75) under the driver's seat.
Here is a place:








There is not enough room for an ampliefer, but if you'll cut this small thing:








..you'll get a lot of space:








to fit almost anything:









The advantages of installation of an ampliefer under the front seat are:
1)short power wires
2)short (very short) RCA cables from processor that will be under passenger seat or under the center console.
3)short speaker cables.

More about power wires:
0Ga cable less than 2 meters long goes under the seat:








Here will be Stinger power distibuter 2x0Ga to 4x4Ga. 0Ga from the battery goes to distributer, than 0Ga goes back to the trunk where the sub amp will be located. One 4Ga cable from distributor goes to amp and another 4Ga will be connected to one 1 Farad capacitor that will be located under the seat too. All wires will be very short.








(Of course, there will be a special bracket for distributor and capacitor later)

Here the view with the seat fully back:








(i never drive like this- legs are too short :laugh
Here is the view with the seat in driving position:








Here is the view under the seat (the seat is in lower position)- you can see a clearance between the seat and distributor, standard 1F cap should fit 

..And i'll make a cover to close a front end of amp and a wires.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

you say no-body likes the size.. i like the size  ideal for a two way set up.. 

very nice work..

how do you find the bitone processor???

there about 8 rides on this site im subscribed too, and this is one, keep up the nice work man...

BRAD...


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

In an A/B test you usually compare something in non-changeable conditions, like changing and listening to different drivers in the same door etc.

Tõnu


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

jukebox said:


> you say no-body likes the size.. i like the size  ideal for a two way set up..
> 
> very nice work..
> 
> ...


thanks! 

The Bit One is amazing! I like how it sounds with optical input. Seems that i am lucky to have a unit that works perfectly, no issues


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweet man....looks nice


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Small update:
Passenger side tweeter is on it's place:

















I made a simple mounting plate for a capacitor to place it under the seat:








painted and on it's place:








and a cap is on it's place:








There is a lot of room even with a seat in lowest position.

New place for a fuel lid button (it was previously located on the driver's door):


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool! Nice touches, specially with the fuel lid button.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

long time no posts.. :embarassed:
That's because i had not so much time for the internet...

But i have some updates.
First of all, i installed my MLK165 and Bit One and now my system consist of this:








As you can see, Bit One gets signal from a cheap JVC dvd headunit via an optical cable. Four channel Focal amp powering my front MLK's. The system is very simple, but clean and sounds great for me.

And i got a second place in a Ukrainian EMMA competition in Harkov (among professionals). And i have very creative prize:








Yes, it's a screwdriver  The idea is that a screwdriver is a best friend of a true caraudio installer. :laugh:


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a small photogallery from that EMMA competition on my site:
EMMA Ukraine 2009

..And that's how my front doors looks now:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice, I really like those doors. They look OEM, but as if you had a "luxury edition" golf. 
Congrats on the 2nd place. Does that qualify you for EMMA finals?


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

syd-monster said:


> Nice, I really like those doors. They look OEM, but as if you had a "luxury edition" golf.


Thanks! But i think that there are some much better examples of a golf's doors:












> Congrats on the 2nd place. Does that qualify you for EMMA finals?


Not yet. It was only the first stage of Ukrainian championship, if i'll be good at Final i'll go to Europe..


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Whilst both of the doors are fantastic, the 2nd one with 2 drivers in the door car clearly looks aftermarket custom. Where as yours looks factory. But both are incredible!

Best of luck with EMMA.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

You from kharkov???


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great Job Man,
props on the 2nd place.
Keep it up!!
Oh X6 on the Doors & the tweeter pods damn nice!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

lexizpimpin said:


> You from kharkov???


nope, i'm from Sevastopol))


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm back again!
Time to rebuild something. In the plans are:
Hertz ML2500 Sub
Vrx 6.420EX for a front stage
Ml500R as a midrange
Don't know what amp to use for a sub, time will show.

Since the Audison Vrx 6.420 is too big to be under the front seat, it will be located in the trunk. Bit One will move to the trunk too, to be near the amps.
And i have some fresh (i think) idea about subwoofer placement in a hatchback.

Check for updates!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Searching space for an amp. Damn, it's too wide. Need only about an inch more to fit. 








Spare tire should stay. Maybe, the compact spare is a way to go? But they're expensive, about $300 new...

The goal is to make a clean-looking trunk. Only subwoofer box should be visible. yeah, Vrx is a good-looking amp, but it will be hidden, because it's design doesn't "flow" with a car. And, a subwoofer amp will probably be from another Audison line with another look. So all power components will be hidden under the floor.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbsupn the door panels and the upholstury


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

davvv said:


> :thumbsupn the door panels and the upholstury


Thanks!

The problem with fitting an Vrx amp seems to be easy to solve. I will get 195/50/15 rubber for a spare tire instead of a 195/65/15 and so i'll get enough space to fit the amp. 

And i have news about headunit. It will be Alpine IXA-W404R to work with USB and iPod in future, and old Alpine DHA-S680 DVD-changer (that i got cheap ) to play CDs via optical toslink output to Bit One.

Also, old Bit One will be changed with BitOne.1, i hope.


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratz. Awesome finish. Looks very classy and clean.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks! 

Now i'm busy trying to make my own frame for my IXA-W404R from OEM 1Din frame. It's good thing that IXA didnt have a moving face, so i'll make a minimal gap around a headunit.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

look forward to the new system. good solution on the tyre


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Going slowly...
Here my future sub enclosure:


































Looks like a aliens from the War of the Worlds a little:








:laugh:


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's how it looks now. It will be painted in a Golf's body color ("Black Magic") in a few days.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Painted and ready to install:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

oh my...that is sweet looking,man... :thumbsup:


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

cool design, and nice upholstery on the doors and tweeter pods :thumbsup:


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Oustanding install. Love the doors, tweeter pods and stitch work, sub enclosure looks great, nice paint work.

Can't wait to see this entire install finished.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Found and old "spy" pic of the first edition jf a sub box.
Now you have the idea how it'll look in the car.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

I love your flair and attention to design.


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

Those doors look amazing. I really love the leather work.


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope the second edition of the box sits a little lower than the first. It won't clear the rear cover if it is like the pic... Overall, a very sweet install on the TDI!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

farfromovin said:


> I hope the second edition of the box sits a little lower than the first. It won't clear the rear cover if it is like the pic... Overall, a very sweet install on the TDI!


The second edition sits exactly like the first edition.  It have 10 liters less volume and have a port. The idea is to make the sub visible and firing right to the rear glass. The rear shelf will be modified to match enclosure. I want to make the unusual sub setup for the hatch, 95% of hatchback cars have their subs installed in different kind of boxes under the shelf, firing to the back or to the side or somewhere... That's not good for a sound.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I love that sub box, and I think the door panels you admire more than you're own take less skill than yours, the curves on yours are much harder to be done, and the seeming and leather are much nicer as well. i really liked this  where pray tell did you learn to seem like that because im in the middle of a project and i'm trying to figuire out how to wrap my A pillar pods


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

eviling said:


> I love that sub box, and I think the door panels you admire more than you're own take less skill than yours, the curves on yours are much harder to be done, and the seeming and leather are much nicer as well. i really liked this  where pray tell did you learn to seem like that because im in the middle of a project and i'm trying to figuire out how to wrap my A pillar pods


The leather finish is not my work, the special guys do it for me, in all our installs.
Custom pods for a Honda Goldwing:








Sub box for FJ Cruiser:








Sub box in this CRV covered with vinyl:








and many others.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking great man! awesome to see the VDub scene across the pond sporting some sweet installs.

too bad mine is not so good lol. i may have to redo my doors _again_.

sigh.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

req said:


> looking great man! awesome to see the VDub scene across the pond sporting some sweet installs.
> 
> too bad mine is not so good lol. i may have to redo my doors _again_.
> 
> sigh.


VDub scene here.... not existant 
Your doors are ok, just need to be finished. What's with the free air subs in a hatchback??


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

that's how it looks now, can't wait to turn it on


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

That came out sweet! hope it sounds good too! (and im sure it will)


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice install....


----------



## Golf Echo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is a pretty sweet install!!! If I had more time left here in Germany I'd probably try and do my Golf up too...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

how is it mounted to to the car? 

looks sweet. AZbass had a setup similar to that, but he had a pair of 10's, one in each corner instead of the center of his MK4 gti. i really like the idea, but i need to have my subwoofers removeable from the vehicle - or integrated to a point where they will not be in the way if there is a situation where i need to move large objects or cargo.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, the luxuries of having a hatch.. Nice install, Seen some really nice install coming out of the Former Soviet Republics and those competing in EMMA..


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> That came out sweet! hope it sounds good too! (and im sure it will)


Thanks! It's not a final result, i will redo all the trunk, need to make a new rear shelf and much more!
But it sounds like crap now  I hear it's potential, i hear that i have expensive driver back there but i just can't make it sound in phase with a front stage. Tryed a million setups, and i have a Bit One, a perfect instrument for this, but something goes wrong.
The bass is just too slow, it sounds ok when the music is slow now, but with a fast music (Metallica f.e.) it all becomes a mess. I think i need to give a time to the subwoofer to warm up and start it over again.



req said:


> how is it mounted to to the car?
> 
> looks sweet. AZbass had a setup similar to that, but he had a pair of 10's, one in each corner instead of the center of his MK4 gti. i really like the idea, but i need to have my subwoofers removeable from the vehicle - or integrated to a point where they will not be in the way if there is a situation where i need to move large objects or cargo.


I welded a steel brackets to the side of a wheel wells reinfocements. Can't find a pics now. Very solid construction. 
I know that Mk4, saw it couple of years ago on the 'Tex, think he has a pair of Focal 27V1 there. This install was the inspiration for me. 
The Golfs trunk is small with or without a sub box. I prefer it to be _with_ the box.  And with my setup i still have ability to carry a long things, if they fit under the box with a folded rear seat.



AccordUno said:


> Ah, the luxuries of having a hatch.. Nice install, Seen some really nice install coming out of the Former Soviet Republics and those competing in EMMA..


Yeah, we are trying but you are something like 10 years ahead.
The problem is that we have no special materials and instruments here. Can you imagine, i can't buy a MDF sheet more than 19mm thick in my city, just can't. So we using plywood everywhere, and so on...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> Thanks! It's not a final result, i will redo all the trunk, need to make a new rear shelf and much more!
> But it sounds like crap now  I hear it's potential, i hear that i have expensive driver back there but i just can't make it sound in phase with a front stage. Tryed a million setups, and i have a Bit One, a perfect instrument for this, but something goes wrong.
> The bass is just too slow, it sounds ok when the music is slow now, but with a fast music (Metallica f.e.) it all becomes a mess. I think i need to give a time to the subwoofer to warm up and start it over again.


hmm... I have a feeling that the angle its loading the sub at (off the rear glass/hatch area) is causing two different reflection or more.. thus affecting the sound in such a way as you mention... but to be honest, i just dont know.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> hmm... I have a feeling that the angle its loading the sub at (off the rear glass/hatch area) is causing two different reflection or more.. thus affecting the sound in such a way as you mention... but to be honest, i just dont know.


Two reflections is better than twenty when the sub is rear facing behind the rear seat and under the shelf for example... 
I think it's just not my day, i will warm up a sub driver a little, using a low freq tone, and now i disassembled my front setup, MLK165 will be changed with MLK2.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

would you be interested in selling them? : P (had to ask lol)
if its not a mutch problem rebuilding it to a 3 way setup?

i got the same kinda car exept its an estate.. (2008) mk v. i am going to rebuild the floor to show of the amplifier (ep2x)


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

very nice...

noticed you changed the shape of the lower, outer edges of the box aswell... imo, the changes look heaps better.. well done... also alot of shaping to get it semitrical aswell... tedious, but worth the effort in the end..

nice work!!


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

Great work.Hope the best for you in every EMMA show.I have the same Golf as yours.Can you tell me how did you disassemble the extermal part of the doors.I want to lay Dynamat extreme and run a few new high end wires.Thanx


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

this is a great build!! i am fan of your doors love them!! i also like its only a two system!! to me thats the way to go !!! keep simple with geat components i wish i could get some hertz stuff !!!


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice to see we have fans in the Ukraine.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice built!

Where exactly in Ukraine are you? Zavzhdi priemno bachiti "svoih" na ciomu saiti


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

curious to see what you did with your amp rack. i got new amps (a pair of mosconi as200.4's) and i did something with that left hump you were looking at next to the spare tire. i wanted access to the tire and i wanted the amps firmly mounted so i could adjust the settings. so i did a stair step config - you might be able to angle it at like 30* to get a similar effect - but its going to be above the floor. i can remove my spare tire without touching the amps, that was my goal.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ynamics-memphis-alpine-*lots-pictures*-9.html


----------

